# Dutch Lap vs. Traditional Vinyl Siding



## ChaChaCharlie (Dec 19, 2017)

Besides personal preference... are there any pros or cons to using dutch lap vs traditional style siding?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It really boils down to what you like as far as looks goes. No difference in application and no difference in material quality.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is there is one accessory (dual undersill trim) that is used with dutch lap that you typically don't need with the other. 

It cost a more per stick than the normal undersill trim and could bump up the material cost 40-100 bucks on an entire house.


----------



## ChaChaCharlie (Dec 19, 2017)

I am planning on putting a vinyl shake on the front of the house, and a Dutch or traditional on the sides and back (if I'm saying that right). I am not installing myself. The siding guy told me that he prefers the traditional because it lines up better with the front-side shake siding, and that dutch lap tends to also get dirtier more often than the traditional.

Wondering if this is all really an issue, and if I should just go with my preference (which is dutch lap).

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

That looks like it has some foam insulation behind it. Off hand, it looks like the Dutch lap has more insulation behind it. There should be an R value spec that you could compare if they are same.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

ChaChaCharlie said:


> I am planning on putting a vinyl shake on the front of the house, and a Dutch or traditional on the sides and back (if I'm saying that right). I am not installing myself. The siding guy told me that he prefers the traditional because it lines up better with the front-side shake siding, and that dutch lap tends to also get dirtier more often than the traditional.
> 
> Wondering if this is all really an issue, and if I should just go with my preference (which is dutch lap).


What's the exposure on the Dutch, Lap and Shake?

I'm kind of a fanatic on lines lining up so I can see that point. 

I suppose the Dutch Lap does have that sort of kind of a shelf that would collect more dust but if you're not afraid of a hose a few times of the year that really shouldn't be an issue assuming that it's all reachable with a hose.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

My only issue is if you try to add something like an outside faucet or electrical outlet or light later on, and want to use one of those surface mount siding covers, you will have a harder time getting them for the dutch lap. I've only seen them for traditional siding.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

This is opinion only and only my opinion at that but I've always thought the Dutch Lap looked cheaper; like there's two levels of vinyl siding and it's the lower one.

Therefore, I would only consider the traditional lap.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Get some samples and hold them up to the existing.

Doesn't matter if I like it, you're the one that has to live with it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Dutch Lap and Beaded siding will stay laying flatter and less chance of oil canning (if it's installed correctly) because of the corrugations. 
http://www.fsl.orst.edu/geowater/FX3/help/7_Culvert_Basics/Corrugations.htm
If you are going to use the insulated siding you posted in the picture then the insulation will help keep the siding from buckling.
All the Dutch lap I've seen comes in an odd ball exposure like 4-1/2 or 5-1/2 so he has a point of it not lining if the other siding is ran the normal 4 or 5" exposure.


----------



## ChaChaCharlie (Dec 19, 2017)

Ok... So, that original picture was just a generic photo I found online to compare the two. The siding company told me that they actually insulate underneath the panel, not like that original first pic above 

Here is a photo sample of how they install. I took these myself at the showroom.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

